# Surrogacy - Where to begin?



## Miranda79 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Ladies

My DH and I are looking for a surrogate - a straight surrogacy with hubbys swimmers ... 

There is a myriad of information online but I am overhwlemed by it all; I just want to know where to start.

I spoke to COTS earlier today who said they are again closing their list, there are a few agencies around but who do we turn to?

Where do we start?

Any advice would be most appreciated


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

You could try SUK. Our daughter was born through straight surrogacy 7.5 years ago and we met our surrogate through SUK which was a much smaller organisation at the time.
Up until recently I have been involved with running the support side of the organisation. 


There are certainly not as many straight surrogates as their used to be, it just seems the majority of surrogates want to do Host now. However if you are prepared to be patient and join in with the social side of things you may well meet your match.
Love 
EJJB
x


----------

